# le moteur tourne, ses quatre temps bien détachés



## simenon

Buonasera a tutti,
ho un altro dubbio meccanico. La scena in questione si svolge negli anni 50. La macchina del protagonista comincia a perdere colpi (bafouiller/avoir des ratés) e dopo un po' si ferma. Lui smonta il carburatore per pulire l'ugello. Poi rimonta tutto e finalmente: "Ça y est! Le moteur tourne, ses quatre temps bien détachés".
Studiando sul web ho capito che i quattro tempi sono: _Aspirazione_, _Compressione__,_ _Espansione__,_ _Scarico. _Però non capisco che significa "ses quatre temps bien détachés"! Vuol dire che li sente ben distinti l'uno dall'altro? E questo sarebbe indice di un buon funzionamento? O è un altro modo di dire che ora non perde più colpi, non scoppietta?
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, vuol dire che tutto funziona a dovere, i tempi si succedono regolari.  L'espressione usata in francese è una creazione e ha un significato più che simbolico (è impossibile individuare ad orecchio un tempo dall'altro).
Aspetta comunque il parere di Ragio sulla tecnica motoristica .


----------



## simenon

Grazie mille Matou. Quindi è strano anche in francese. Probabilmente è un modo dell'autore per darci un'informazione in più: mentre ci dice che il motore aveva ripreso a funzionare regolarmente ci fa sapere pure che è un motore a quattro tempi (che forse all'epoca non era scontato come ora, chissà).
Ciao


----------



## Kano383

È una frase cucinata da uno che di meccanica non se n'intende... Succede spesso che scrittori provino a sembrare "tecnici", riuscendo solo a dimostrare la loro ignoranza tramite un uso erroneo di termini racimolati a casaccio durante una ricerca superficiale.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Mi viene in mente solo adesso che ci possa essere un gioco di parole tra détaché/staccato e détaché/smacchiato-pulito


----------



## simenon

Grazie. Mi sa che Kano ha ragione. Hanno voluto mettere una cosa tecnica (e nominare il motore a 4 tempi) ed è venuta fuori un'affermazione insensata, vistoc he come dice Matou i 4 tempi non si possono distinguere. 
Bella anche l'idea di Matou del gioco di parole, visto che fra l'altro lui ha appena pulito il carburatore!


----------

